# Bräuchte Starthilfe...



## Eofalas (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo an alle RP-Fans.

Auch wenn dies mein erster Beitrag in diesem Forum ist, bin ich keineswegs ein WoW-Neuling. Im Gegenteil habe ich bereits 3 80er Chars auf einem PvE-Server.

Aber schon immer hatte ich mich auch gefragt, wozu MMO*RP*Gs eigentlich so heißen, wenn man hier eigentlich keine wirkliche Rolle übernimmt sondern nur eine bestimmte Einheit mit bestimmten Fähigkeiten. Als ich mein Online-Gaming mit F2P-MMOs began, dachte ich noch, ich such mir eine Rasse und eine Klasse aus, in deren Rolle ich schlüpfen möchte. Dann aber merkte ich, dass es scheinbar bei allen Spielen nur darum geht, ob man PvP oder PvE machen will.

Klar, das macht auch Fun, aber hat doch mit Rollenspiel eigtl. nichts zu tun, oder? Versteht mich da nicht falsch - ich habe noch nie ein richtiges Rollenspiel im eigentlichen Sinne gespielt (gab's ja schon früher in Brettform). Aber das Interesse war doch schon immer da. Ich fürchte auch, dass ich nie in der Lage sein werde, zu ganz extremen Rollenspielern zu gehören (so mit eigener Sprache und Schrift usw.). Aber eine wenig mehr Bezug zur Spielfigur fänd ich schon ganz nett.

Ich habe mir vor kurzem zwei Chars auf dem Server "Die Aldor" erstellt. Einen Paladin und einen Priester. Sehr positiv aufgefallen ist mir dabei sofort, dass es im Chat schon einige Unterschiede zum normalen PvE-Server gibt. Auch das viele Spieler gemütlich durch die Stadt gehen statt zu rennen, finde ich irgendwie gut (wenn auch beim Questen nicht ganz so hilfreich^^). 

Ich würde einfach gerne das Rollenspiel mehr in meine Chars einbinden - aber wie? Ich habe gelesen, dass man sich da für seinen Char eine Geschichte ausdenken soll und diesen dann auch aus dieser Sicht spielen sollte. Ok - das krieg ich hin, aber wie teilt Ihr Euren "Mit-RPlern" dann z.B. Eure Geschichte mit? Ich mein, im RL geh ich ja auch nicht gleich auf jeden einzelnen auf der Straße zu und erzähle diesem erst mal ne halbe Stunde meinen Lebenslauf von Geburt an^^. Wie funktioniert sowas im Rollenspiel?

Wenn ich als Neuling versuche, mit anderen RP-lern ins Gespräch zu kommen (was bei frisch erstellten Chars nun mal immer etwas schwierig sein kann), gibt es da vielleicht besondere Orte oder Gasthäuser wo man Leute kennen lernen kann?

Ich hätte sicher noch tausend Fragen, aber das ist ja schon fast ein Blog geworden hier^^. Also falls der eine oder andere sich die Mühe machen möchte, sich durch meinen Text zu kämpfen und vielleicht ein paar Tips parat hat: Immer her damit und schon mal Danke im Voraus...


----------



## Cysiaron (28. Oktober 2009)

rollenspiel fängt da an, wo der spieler mit dem headset auf dem kopf aufhört.
soll heißen; dass was du weißt, das muss dein char noch lange nicht wissen.
hintergrund ist wichtig; aber erzähls nicht jedem.  
sowas kommt im laufe der zeit bei gesprächen. im RL tackert sich ja auch niemand nen lebenslauf an den kopf.
wichtig ist auch, dass du dir zeit nimmst.  nichts ist störender wenn ein rollenspielkollege gerade noch in seiner rolle war, um dann zu sagen " ey, sry, muss pdk"
bei den allys ist es der wald von elwyn, bei hordlern orgrimmar oder die taverne in silbermond.
schau auf die uhrzeit. gegen 19:00 uhr stehen die chancen schlecht. da beginnen die raids. morgens ist auch schlecht, da werden daylies gemacht.
bei mir auf "Die Nachtwache" fängt es so um 23:00 uhr an, da nehmen sich die leute dann zeit.

bau deinem char ruhig macken und fehler ein.


----------



## Falkulus (28. Oktober 2009)

Cysiaron schrieb:


> rollenspiel fängt da an, wo der spieler mit dem headset auf dem kopf aufhört.
> soll heißen; dass was du weißt, das muss dein char noch lange nicht wissen.
> hintergrund ist wichtig; aber erzähls nicht jedem.
> sowas kommt im laufe der zeit bei gesprächen. im RL tackert sich ja auch niemand nen lebenslauf an den kopf.
> ...


*zustimm* 

keine Angst vor anderen RPlern.. wenn es ein erfahrener Spieler ist nimmt er dir Fehler nicht übel. 
Vermeide :-) ;-( usw.. schreibe dagegen ein Emote _ /e kichert leise _
Bau in deine Sätze gesten und Mimik ein: _Ich verstehe euch *schaut ihn traurig an*_

Such dir ein RP Rüssiset das du in der Stadt trägst. Werte sind dabei egal auch ob es Stoff oder Platte ist. 

Chars sind wie wir: Du kennst den Beruf oder die Funktion sowie den Namen der Leute nicht. Frag dannach und stell dich vor wenn du in einem Gespräch bist. 

Ein Char hat vielleicht einen "rotfimmel", ein anderer eine Abneigung gegen Schwarz. 

Am Ende das wichtigste: Spiele deine Rolle wie du es magst und habe Spaß dabei ;-) 

Elune Aodor
                Falkulus


----------



## Eofalas (28. Oktober 2009)

Danke schonmal für die ersten Antworten. In einer Zeit, wo alles bei allen Spielen immer schneller gehen muss, verliert man gerne mal das ruhige Rantasten an eine Sache aus den Augen^^. Aber so das eine oder andere hab ich mir da ja auch schon angeeignet. Auch öfter mal gehen/laufen umschalten z.B. Auch ein paar emote-Markos hab ich mir schon gebastelt, weil ich das sinnvoll und auch sehr interessant finde, sich z.B. vor einem Lehrer auch mal zu verbeugen usw.

Also ziehe ich mal weiter durch eine ganz andere WoW-Welt und freue mich auf die neuen Erfahrungen, die da noch so auf mich zukommen...

Danke allen Geduldigen^^.


----------



## Falkulus (28. Oktober 2009)

ein paar Addon Tipps habe ich noch: 

1. Language Cycel: Damit kann man die Sprache einfach über einen Button umschalten, denn ein Zwerg wird in ES wohl kaum Gemeinsprache sprechen. 
2. BrabbelRP: Ein Addon das verschiedene Texte/Emotes aufgrund von Ereignissen wie Angeln, rieten, laufen, Kampf etc auslöst. 
3. RPFlag: Gibt einem die Möglichkeit a) Seinen aktuellen Status für andere RPler anzuzeigen (Ind er Rolle, ausserhalb der Rolle etc) und man kann für seinen Char eine kleine Beschreibung einfügen, so wie andere  den Char sehen würden. (z.B. xy ist etwas klein gerate für einen Menschen. Sofort fällt einem Betrachter die lange Narbe am Hals auf.) 

Eluen Ador 
                Falkulus


----------



## Eofalas (29. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die Addon Tips - hab sie mir mal runtergeladen und schon den ersten Flag erstellt - ist ganz witzig, wenn man jetzt durch die Welt marschiert und bei manchen Leuten die Zusatzinfos sieht^^.


----------



## moehrewinger (30. Oktober 2009)

Eofalas schrieb:


> Danke für die Addon Tips - hab sie mir mal runtergeladen und schon den ersten Flag erstellt - ist ganz witzig, wenn man jetzt durch die Welt marschiert und bei manchen Leuten die Zusatzinfos sieht^^.



Obwohl ich selber relativ neu bin im RP, bin ich schon über einige Stolpersteine gefallen und daher auch noch ein paar Tipps meinerseits.

Schreib nicht zuviel ins RP-Flag. Hauptsächlich ist es ja dazu da, den Namen zu erweitern (Titel, Spitznamen, Nachnamen, etc.) und Äusserlichkeiten, welche die Engine nicht darstellen kann, wie z.b. Narben, Tätowierungen oder ein beständiger Gesichtsausdruck, wie "XY hat stets ein freches Grinsen auf dem Gesicht". Gefühle oder Einstellungen (XY ist immer traurig oder xy hasst Elfen) sollten eher nicht rein. Sowas kommt dann eh im Gespräch raus.

Es gibt zu "fast" allen Bereichen im offiziellen Rollenspielforum Stickys. RP-Guides 
Wenn du auf Die Aldor spielst dann ist auch die Wiki zu empfehlen. DieAldorWiki
Mir war es z.b. sehr hilfreich die dortigen Charakterbeschreibungen durchzulesen.

Je nachdem du Horde oder Allianz spielst, Silbermond Bazar und Goldhain würde ich in der Regel meiden. Dort findest du meistens nur sich einsam fühlende, schwangere Vampirtodesritterdämonen und ähnliches.


----------

